# Thoughts on Eclectic Energies test??



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

I took the test recently (since I saw from at least two sites it was the most accurate they've taken *shrugs*)

I was wholly convinced I was a Type 4 SX or something close but these were the results I got, with the two bolded ones the top two by a good amount...

I know at least I'm not Type 8, 3, 2 and 1 since that scored less than 50% by the bar graph
*
Type 7 SO
*
*Type 9 SX
*
Type 6 SX

Type 4 SX

Type 5 SX

Type 8 SX

Type 3 SX

Type 2 SP

Type 1 SP


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

I think (almost) any test is decent as a starting point, but one cannot rely on them to decide type. Research and introspection are key in the Enneagram. It challenges you to rethink (discover?) what actually drives you.

At this point, I can only suggest looking into types 4, 6, 7, and 9.

For reading:
Ocean Moonshine
Typewatch


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> *
> Type 7 SO
> *
> *Type 9 SX
> ...


I don't think tests will give you an accurate typing. I have always tested 4, 7, 5, ... and I am a 6. 
*
Why do I think tests aren't accurate?* 
First of all, if you want to know your enneagram you have to explore your core motivations, the darkest aspects of yourself: fears, vice, which holy idea reality most corrupted within yourself, basic desires and behaviors - Many of these aspects don't appear in tests, since many just ask about stereotypical behavior... It takes time (however, it's said that 6-es and 9-es are the ones who take more time in discovering their type) and reflection to discover your accurate type.

*Now, this test in particular leads to a big mistake:* it makes newbies think that which fix has it's own instinct (for example: _I am a Sx 4 with a So 6 fix and an Sp 8 fix_ - LOL). That's wrong: according to the enneagram theory your variant stacking are applicable to core and fixes.

Hope it helps :happy:


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> I don't think tests will give you an accurate typing. I have always tested 4, 7, 5, ... and I am a 6.
> *
> Why do I think tests aren't accurate?*
> First of all, if you want to know your enneagram you have to explore your core motivations, the darkest aspects of yourself: fears, vice, which holy idea reality most corrupted within yourself, basic desires and behaviors - Many of these aspects don't appear in tests, since many just ask about stereotypical behavior... It takes time (however, it's said that 6-es and 9-es are the ones who take more time in discovering their type) and reflection to discover your accurate type.
> ...


thanks. What test did you take in particular to get your trifix??


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> thanks. What test did you take in particular to get your trifix??


None - I came to that conclusion after a period of inner reflection roud:


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> None - I came to that conclusion after a period of inner reflection roud:


Ok that's good for you... That doesn't really help me :dry:

If anything I type my trifix as 5w4 - 7w6 - 4w3


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

I think that EE's test is the best around yet. However, it's still a test. It will only give you an approximation.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, my comment is mostly useless probably since I always score 5 on whichever test I take except with few exceptions where I might score 4 instead, but I took the EE test yesterday and got sx 5, sp 8 second and so 4? last. So it did nail my tritype down although in the wrong order, and it got the instincts wrong. 

Of course, then it's also relevant to know that a test can only be as honest with its answer as you are. I already know what most tests ask for nowadays so I tend to manipulate the test in this regard as well.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

*You are most likely a type 7 (the Enthusiast) with 8 wing*
*Sexual variant*


Type 7 SX

Type 8 SP

Type 3 SX

Type 4 SX

Type 9 SX

Type 2 SX

Type 5 SX

Type 1 SX

Type 6 SX

ha ha ha


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Yet another reason I thought I was a sp/sx 4w5 or 5w4. The "adjectives" test is more accurate, surprisingly.

Type 4 SP

Type 5 SX

Type 6 SP

Type 8 SP

Type 1 SP

Type 3 SX

Type 9 SX

Type 7 SO

Type 2 SP

Type 5 - 11.3
Type 4 - 10.7
Type 7 - 8.7
Type 8 - 7.7
Type 9 - 6.3
Type 6 - 5.7
Type 1 - 5.7

Not that it's totally inaccurate--but the best results come from understanding the types and understanding yourself.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Havn't taken one of these tests for a long time. Surprise, surprise. 

*You are most likely a type 4 (the Individualist) with 5 wing*
*Social variant*


Type 4 SO

Type 1 SP

Type 6 SP

Type 5 SO

Type 3 SX

Type 9 SX

Type 7 SO

Type 8 SX

Type 2 SP


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Eh, it's not consistent with what I type myself as. I answered from how I think new people see me due to the fact that some questions were situational (like insecurity).

*You are most likely a type 8 (the Challenger) with 7 wing*
*Sexual variant*



Type 8 SX

Type 3 SX

Type 7 SO

Type 4 SX

Type 2 SP

Type 6 SX

Type 1 SO

Type 9 SX

Type 5 SX


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Test 1 I got 4... possibly a 4w5

Type 4 - 9.7
Type 7 - 8.3
Type 9 - 7.3
Type 5 - 5.7
Type 3 - 4

Wing 4w5 - 12.6
Wing 4w3 - 11.7
Wing 5w4 - 10.6
Wing 7w6 - 10
Wing 7w8 - 9.5
Wing 3w4 - 8.9
Wing 9w1 - 8.8
Wing 9w8 - 8.5
Wing 5w6 - 7.4
Wing 3w2 - 5.2

Test 2 I got 6w7

So if I combine both I would come to a conclusion that I'm a type 4 who can appear like a type 6... although type 6s can appear to be any type, vice versa as their basic fears and desires can encompass all the other's


----------



## SuperNova85 (Feb 21, 2011)

Inguz said:


> Eh, it's not consistent with what I type myself as. I answered from how I think new people see me due to the fact that some questions were situational (like insecurity).
> 
> *You are most likely a type 8 (the Challenger) with 7 wing*
> *Sexual variant*
> ...


Yeah, I feel the same say about personality tests in general, the questions they ask are so broad. I think if they would be a little more specific with their questions, it would lead to more accurate results...


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

puer_aeternus said:


> So if I combine both I would come to a conclusion that I'm a type 4 who can appear like a type 6... although type 6s can appear to be any type, vice versa as their basic fears and desires can encompass all the other's


Not really. All it could mean is that during one test you felt depressed and during the other you felt anxious and in reality you could be a 1/8/3/etc. who tests as a 4 or 6.

My test results are usually 5 or 9 with little 7 or 1, which is pretty inaccurate of what my tritype really is.

You'd probably get better results by filling out a questionnaire, but even the people helping out in typing could be wrong  (They're pretty good, but nothing is infallible.)


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

You are most likely a type 8 (the Challenger) with 7 wing

Self-preservation variant


Type 8 SP
Type 3 SX
Type 7 SO
Type 1 SX
Type 2 SX
Type 5 SX
Type 4 SX
Type 9 SX
Type 6 SX

I don't like test but did it out of curiosity. It got the 8 correctly but the wing and instinctual variant is wrong. Tests are way to broad, to accurately type yourself it takes a lot of self reflection. If you have a problem criticizing yourself then you're going to have trouble finding your true type.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Type 6 SP
Type 5 SP
Type 4 SO
Type 9 SP
Type 7 SO
Type 2 SP
Type 1 SP
Type 3 SX
Type 8 SO

Normally I get 9, but I think this is a more accurate result. I wonder how they give each type a different instinctual variant.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Paradigm said:


> Not really. All it could mean is that during one test you felt depressed and during the other you felt anxious and in reality you could be a 1/8/3/etc. who tests as a 4 or 6.
> 
> My test results are usually 5 or 9 with little 7 or 1, which is pretty inaccurate of what my tritype really is.
> 
> You'd probably get better results by filling out a questionnaire, but even the people helping out in typing could be wrong  (They're pretty good, but nothing is infallible.)


I filled both out 5 minutes apart lol

tests are fun but sometimes I feel they become a self-fulfilling prophecy. I'm settled with a trifix of 4/7/6 probably


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

puer_aeternus said:


> I filled both out 5 minutes apart lol
> 
> tests are fun but sometimes I feel they become a self-fulfilling prophecy. I'm settled with a trifix of 4/7/6 probably


They should be consistent results then, which they aren't, so you don't know yourself very well (or tests don't work, but you refuse to believe this so it must be you!) then you suggest a tri-type which is invalid - two head centre types (6 and 7) and no gut (8,9,1) showing you don't know much about the system...


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

suicidal_orange said:


> They should be consistent results then, which they aren't, so you don't know yourself very well (or tests don't work, but you refuse to believe this so it must be you!) then you suggest a tri-type which is invalid - two head centre types (6 and 7) and no gut (8,9,1) showing you don't know much about the system...


sorry but unless you can come up with a reasoning that isn't purely abstract then I'll stick to what I think. The thing about these personality tests is they're all abstract. They're so dependent on your emotional state as well and reading on every enneatype, each person can see themselves in each type. 

And if I knew myself very well I'd be deluded. Personal bias always acccounts too. My personality changes and adapts over time. People who claim to have a firm grasp of themselves probably just don't introspect enough... Or are really old and have lived life to their fullest.

i think you put too much onus on these tests or since they're so abstract words can't properly covney how they really "work". It's not a science


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

puer_aeternus said:


> sorry but unless you can come up with a reasoning that isn't purely abstract then I'll stick to what I think.


If you want to place yourself within a system you have to play by the rules as defined by the person/people who created it. Here is the website of the people who "invented" tritype with their reasoning. If you don't believe the system applies to you don't use it, but you can't just make up your own version and call it the same thing :happy:



> The thing about these personality tests is they're all abstract. They're so dependent on your emotional state as well and reading on every enneatype, each person can see themselves in each type.


Exactly, tests suck. So why are you believing one in an attempt to find your type? I agree that some type profiles can be as vague as astrology but if you consider yourself a 4 it's unlikely that you're going to relate to a good 8 profile because they have very different desires.



> And if I knew myself very well I'd be deluded. Personal bias always acccounts too. My personality changes and adapts over time. People who claim to have a firm grasp of themselves probably just don't introspect enough... Or are really old and have lived life to their fullest.


That's what personality typing is about - getting to know yourself. Some people will have over introspected for years at the expense of living, thinking themselves into a hole (as I have) and some will be mistyped 7s in denial running away from their "bad" side in a way other than being an eccentric extrovert as 7s are often described. Most people on here have a type displayed as if they're really confident about it, but many change it repeatedly as they learn more about themselves while I stay "unknown" until I'm very sure. Take your pick which works better for you.



> i think you put too much onus on these tests or since they're so abstract words can't properly covney how they really "work". It's not a science


I put no onus on tests, I usually come out as 1, 4, 5 or 9 but depending on my mood and recent experiences I have got 2, 3 and 6 too.

The problem isn't the test per se, it's a communication issue between you and the author. When I hear "cat" I think of a pet while someone who lives in a place with wild tigers might think of them. I'd be comfortable and they'd be scared... Does your definition of fear match the test author's? What about friend? Authority? As you say, words are useless without giving them a context and definition, so tests can't work. And even if you do understand the author perfectly you're only being matched to their stereotype of the type, and is that accurate?

This test is one of the better ones because instead of using 9 or 18 (with wings) types it uses 27 (instincts) allowing for a wider range of behaviours but it's never going to be perfect.


I think the only way to type yourself is by reading about the motivations behind all the types and being aware of them while you go about living your life. Some types will fall away, others will remain as possibilities and you can ask yourself which motivation is most prominent, whether it manifests in the way it's "supposed to" (according to profiles) or maybe completely differently as suggested in this thread. You need to type your motivations not your behaviour, which would be far easier.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

suicidal_orange said:


> If you want to place yourself within a system you have to play by the rules as defined by the person/people who created it. Here is the website of the people who "invented" tritype with their reasoning. If you don't believe the system applies to you don't use it, but you can't just make up your own version and call it the same thing :happy:


My trifix would probably 4/7/8 then - I think that's right now. 



> The problem isn't the test per se, it's a communication issue between you and the author. When I hear "cat" I think of a pet while someone who lives in a place with wild tigers might think of them. I'd be comfortable and they'd be scared... Does your definition of fear match the test author's? What about friend? Authority? As you say, words are useless without giving them a context and definition, so tests can't work. And even if you do understand the author perfectly you're only being matched to their stereotype of the type, and is that accurate?


This. 



> This test is one of the better ones because instead of using 9 or 18 (with wings) types it uses 27 (instincts) allowing for a wider range of behaviours but it's never going to be perfect.
> 
> 
> I think the only way to type yourself is by reading about the motivations behind all the types and being aware of them while you go about living your life. Some types will fall away, others will remain as possibilities and you can ask yourself which motivation is most prominent, whether it manifests in the way it's "supposed to" (according to profiles) or maybe completely differently as suggested in this thread. You need to type your motivations not your behaviour, which would be far easier.


That's exactly what I do. It's a process of elimination really. But thank you.

Edit: After reading that article, I think my types in 4, 7 and 8 are reaffirmed. I know my passion (or vice as I call it) is definitely in the range of gluttony/excess. As a kid I wanted to experience a lot of things or I just hoarded. I still have a ton of books, music, games etc. etc. that I haven't used or even opened! Then I also find myself overcompensating by being a "cheap-ass", aka counting how much I spend, not wanting to go somewhere because it meant spending. So I fluctuate once in a while. Because I try to practice "self-control" or "frugality" so much I can completely just overindulge. 

Maybe I'm analyzing my behaviours too much but I definitely know I have or had an innate desire to stockpile or accumulate material things or "experiences" as you will. This is probably in tune with xNFP-ism too.

And the fable about the fox, I catch myself in situations like that - that waste not, want not mentality. 

P.S. How did you manage to change your username??


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

puer_aeternus said:


> My trifix would probably 4/7/8 then - I think that's right now.


It's an acceptable answer, but I don't think you're right.



> Edit: After reading that article, I think my types in 4, 7 and 8 are reaffirmed. I know my passion (or vice as I call it) is definitely in the range of gluttony/excess. As a kid I wanted to experience a lot of things or I just hoarded. I still have a ton of books, music, games etc. etc. that I haven't used or even opened! Then I also find myself overcompensating by being a "cheap-ass", aka counting how much I spend, not wanting to go somewhere because it meant spending. So I fluctuate once in a while. Because I try to practice "self-control" or "frugality" so much I can completely just overindulge.


Please bear in mind that that article is far from accepted theory, although I don't know why. I only linked it as an example of how certain motivations could be linked to atypical behaviour which would never come up in a test. 

Excessive self control and frugality leading to rebelious overindulgance really aren't things I'd assosciate with any of the types you've suggested as being in your tritype.



> Maybe I'm analyzing my behaviours too much but I definitely know I have or had an innate desire to stockpile or accumulate material things or "experiences" as you will. This is probably in tune with xNFP-ism too.


XNFP would typically be described as more abstract rather than seeking (or accumulating) things or experiences; Ns deal in ideas while Ss deal in the physical world. Not exclusively of course. Are you going by letters or functions? 

Enneagram wise it would be 7s who typically want to experience everything, could the unopened items be the result of you being a disingtegrating 5 or are they not completely random?



> And the fable about the fox, I catch myself in situations like that - that waste not, want not mentality.


I don't understand your thinking here at all. The fox fable (at least to me) is about denying that you want something because you can't have it anyway, then devaluing it so as not to be jealous of those who have it. This applies to me very much in the field of relationships and career advancement - I deny wanting these things but if I actually analyse my thoughts when someone else gets them there is clearly jealousy there. "Waste not want not" again sounds more 5ish, fearing you'll run out? Just like a test I'm reading your words without context or definition so I may be way off :happy:





> P.S. How did you manage to change your username??


See this thread


----------



## Stan the Woz (Apr 10, 2012)

The test itself, in my opinion, is pretty good, but it's not the best enneagram test I've taken. One of the things that I do like is that it gives results for every type preference, so that you can evaluate your preferences more and figure out tritype if you're so inclined. Personally, though, my favorite enneagram test is the one given at pstypes here; it's pretty in-depth and has several different types of questions, and most of the people I've seen take it have agreed with their results (moreso than the Eclectic Energies test, or any other test I've found).


----------

